# Live pick-up and nondisclosure



## claudio mauricio

Es un metodo de eutanasia en un paper de vacas


----------



## sscout

Nondisclosure agreement es un documento legal que firmas y te impide divulgar secretos aprendidos durante la realización de los servicios para los que fuiste contratado. El secreto continua despues de que has terminado el trabajo, se podría decir, "acuerdo de no divulgación" o algo asi.
Where did the cows come from? o.0


----------



## claudio mauricio

De estados unidos, se me hace raro que signifique eso ya que es un metodo de eutanasia de vacas


----------



## caprichod

sscout said:


> Nondisclosure agreement es un documento legal que firmas y te impide divulgar secretos aprendidos durante la realización de los servicios para los que fuiste contratado. El secreto continua despues de que has terminado el trabajo, se podría decir, "acuerdo de no divulgación" o algo asi.
> Where did the cows come from? o.0



Estoy de acuerdo. Es un término legal. Probablemente se refiere al acuerdo que se firma antes de realizar la eutanasia.


----------



## sscout

Podrías poner un poco de contexto?


----------



## claudio mauricio

"Gun was the preferred euthanasia method followed by live pick up and nondisclosure"....a todo esto que significa "live pick up"


----------



## caprichod

Bueno, encontre tu fuente y ahora entiendo un poquito mas.
Nondisclosure simplemente se refiere a que no se sabe porque no se divulgo la informacion.

Puedes ver despues cuando dice:
"Some producers would not disclose their euthanasia method (3.5%)."

Live Pick Up se refiere a que las vacas fueron recogidos (vivas) por alguien (para matarlas, supongo).

Saludos.


----------



## claudio mauricio

A que te refieres con "recogidas vivas para matarlas" se supone que si las van a matar es porque aun estan vivas, y "recogidas" a que se refiere? que las cuelgan de algo y las matan vivas?


----------



## caprichod

Bueno, no estoy segurísimo porque no se ve el término en ningún otro lugar. Se me hace que en vez de matar las vacas allí mismo se las llevan a otro lugar para realizar la eutanasia. Supongo que estos datos dependen de lo que se reporta por los ganaderos mismos y por eso, pues, se reportan los "live pick up" porque se destinaron las vacas a ser matadas por otra parte.

Suponía que la otra parte (alguien o alguna compañía) las recogía cuando estaban vivas (aunque serían matadas luego). Sin embargo, los ganaderos no sabrían la manera exacta de eutenasia para reportar.

Encontré esta fuente dónde se habla un poquito sobre los métodos de recoger las vacas eutanasiadas.
http://www.capitalpress.info/main.asp?SectionID=110&SubSectionID=855&ArticleID=42031&TM=62298.46


Creo que el artículo está un poco confuso con la clasificación que ponen de "Eutanasia" porque probablemente están usando datos de las compañías que recogen las vacas (vivas, para este dato, o los cadáveres para los demás). Y de verdad, si quierían los métodos de eutanasia, debían haber juntado los datos de "live pick up" y "non-disclosure" bajo la clasificación general de "incierto."

Si estás haciendo una traducción para el autor, le pregutaría a él. Pero por lo menos aquí tienes la idea.


----------



## claudio mauricio

gracias por tu informacion, ahora me quedo claro y concuerdo contigo que es cuando se las llevan a un matadero, sobre tu duda de cual es la diferencia de nondisclosure con live pick up es que en la primera esta prohibido decir como las matan y en la segunda no lo saben porque se las llevan aun vivas del plantel. Sobre tu pregunta si le estoy haciendo una traduccion a alguien, no, esto es para mi tesis ya que estudio veterinaria,(aunque si he hecho traducciones tambien)

Bye

Claudio


----------



## caprichod

De nada,
suerte con su tesis.


----------



## claudio mauricio

sabes que en el link no pude encontrar el significado de live pick up aunque lo puse en search tengo que poner euthanasia?


----------



## caprichod

Si buscas _live pick up dairy farm euthenasia_ en google, sale un artículo de Capital Press: More rules, more costs for dead cow disposal; que habla acerca del proceso.


----------



## jalibusa

*"Live pick-up and nondisclosure"* tal vez se refiera a tratar una vaca enferma tal como si estuviera sana y callarse la boca; la vaca va al matadero y allí va a estar tan muerta como con el fusil sanitario.


----------



## caprichod

creo que ya se resolvió el asunto.


----------

